# Article in Fortune India: ‘Ola expands Australia operations’



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

https://www.google.com.au/amp/s/www.fortuneindia.com/amp/story/venture%2Fola-expands-australia-operations%2F101899?source=images

It's interesting to read an article intended for an Indian audience about the expansion of Ola in Australia. It also includes some thoughts on Ola's longer-term strategy and tactics.

The article is in 'Fortune India'.

First three paragraphs:

Indian cab-hailing company Ola expanded its Australia operations to Brisbane, Gold Coast and Canberra on Tuesday.

The Bengaluru-based firm entered the Australian market earlier this year in January by beginning services in Perth, Sydney and Melbourne.

Besides discounted rides, the company is giving drivers a better deal, by taking only a 7.5% introductory commission rate as against arch rival Uber's 27.5%. The_ Sydney Morning Herald r_eported that some Uber drivers in Perth are giving passengers a "Try Ola for Free" card, helping Ola poach Uber customers.


----------



## Silk Singh (Apr 29, 2018)

The strategy does not seem to be working in my area no pings all day. Just noticed I still have it turned on. Might just leave it on for a couple of hours only on my second glass of grape juice 

It did hit 50/50 at one point with Uber rides, now there are even less drivers using it.

Where have all the drivers gone did they steal the customers for themselves ars*holes.

I know some of the Uber drivers have sunk to that level but OLA best rideshare experience possible why?

Okay 3rd glass, better turn OLA off strong grape juice, tomorrow is another day customers will be falling from the sky. Plus I have an Airport run at 9:30am.


----------

